# Google- What is spastic colon? - MayoClinic.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">What is spastic colon?MayoClinic.comSpastic colon is another term for *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS), a common disorder characterized by abdominal cramping, abdominal pain, bloating, constipation and diarrhea. The term "spastic colon" describes the increase in spontaneous contractions *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

